# What do you hunt from or In?



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I've been hunting from a 14 foot tripod for the last few years and I've noticed a few of my friends are hunting from ground blinds. I'll call them camo tents for a better explaination.

Seems as if you would have to worry about odor in the ground blind.

blue.dog


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I hunt from the 15' ladders, from inside the pop up's or tents, and simply stalking or standing upside a tree or just inside some brush. 

The deer I got two weeks back I was simply standing in beside a tree with a little brush laying on the ground withing a few feet of me. I did however miss him with the bow, but until I checked him on the ground with help from my .308, I wasn't sure. 

Boy scout motto, always be prepared. :biggrin:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

hunt out of 10' tripods or pop up blind. Primos Matrix Ground Max. I prefer the tripods but the pop up offers more concealment.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

tripod with the enclosure, tent blind, or 4x8 box blind thats 4 ft off ground! havent seen chit this year on the lease so im guessing that none of them work worth a ****


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I hunt: IN DA WOODS
from : time to time


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Blue.dog said:


> I've been hunting from a 14 foot tripod for the last few years and I've noticed a few of my friends are hunting from ground blinds. I'll call them camo tents for a better explaination.
> 
> Seems as if you would have to worry about odor in the ground blind.
> 
> blue.dog


I have the same issue. I guess scent blocker are a help. I will be hunting in a "camo tent" starting next year cause I'm gonna have my 8 yr old on most hunts.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

i sit on a rock, lean up against a tree, or sit in the grass. every once in a while i lay on my belly...but that gets really old


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Heres a pic of me in the Summit, I face tree with a gun for a rest, back against tree with bow. The background and subject are not as good as the pic of Chunkies daughter but I'm just an old geezer....WW


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Depends on how pressured the deer are. I normally hunt two places. One is managed and the deer just are not as skittish. Tripods, climbers, etc. work ok. The other place is the exact opposite. I could never get deer in range. I started using a pop up blind two years ago. Completely solved that problem. Deer never know I'm there. Use the same scent procedures you use with say a tripod and you will be ok. 

I had a couple deer get my scent while I was in the pop up this year. They were agout 8 yrds from it. They started freaking out but would not leave because they could not tell where the smell was coming from. They would stare at the blind, then off in the woods, then spook for a few steps. At one point they actually spooked towards the blind.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

I use a mountain bike with a fold up game cart for a trailer - to get in & out of public lands
I have two tree stands, &a camo pop-up ground blind
I'm about to pick up a lite-weight fold up aluminum tripod as well
I also need to finish making my ghillie suit


----------



## big slough (Dec 27, 2009)

From the seat of my Ford 4000 or the ground.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I hunt from whatever the situation calls for. I own tri-pods, ladder stands, tree stands, and ground blinds.

I think the best thing is to find the deer/place that you need to be and then decide the best way to be in that spot.

If all else is the same, a ground blind is the most comfortable and I can stay the longest...plus it allows easy video.

The more comfortable you can be....the better you will hunt.


Oh, one more thing....I have dug pit blinds, but a shovel in my hands is a last resort.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

This is a bow hunting forum in case you didn't notice.. not saying you can't shoot a bow from your big'ol truck but please post a video if you do b/c I'd like to see it....


big slough said:


> From the seat of my Ford 4000 or the ground.


I have hunted from a pop-up for the past 4-5 years and the wind can be a factor but if you have a tripod and the wind is wrong the you pretty much need another set up... I like the pop-up because I can easily set up for any wind direction or relocate if the wind changes...plus I like being at eye level with the game.. this year I went to the ameristep choice blind because of the fabric and 3-D camo...I never liked the shiny material of most blinds especially in sunny conditions... the choice has increased my confidence in hunting out of pop-ups...Walker


----------



## big slough (Dec 27, 2009)

Rack Ranch said:


> This is a bow hunting forum in case you didn't notice.. not saying you can't shoot a bow from your big'ol truck but please post a video if you do b/c I'd like to see it....
> 
> I have hunted from a pop-up for the past 4-5 years and the wind can be a factor but if you have a tripod and the wind is wrong the you pretty much need another set up... I like the pop-up because I can easily set up for any wind direction or relocate if the wind changes...plus I like being at eye level with the game.. this year I went to the ameristep choice blind because of the fabric and 3-D camo...I never liked the shiny material of most blinds especially in sunny conditions... the choice has increased my confidence in hunting out of pop-ups...Walker


No truck. ...tractor. an u are right though I'm not using a bow.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Our deer will not come close enough to a pop-up for a shot >>NO WAY unles its been there for a cpl of weeks, even then it would be hard to get off a shot without them jumping the string...WW


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Escape Deluxe pop up blinds. We have 3 of them. My son had a doe rubbing against his with him in it the other day lol.

I don't like hights. 

TH


----------



## perchjerkinrustin (May 28, 2008)

hardwoods.....climbers and lock ons


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

I have tripods, old school tree stands once built their there for good, sitting or standing in the forks of trees and pop ups. The tripod and tree stands are not as comfortable and I start to move to much after a couple of hours and you really have to play the wind like Rack Ranch stated. The pop ups that are not shiny and have the black out liner are Ideal and when shooting fixed blade broad heads will allow you to use the shoot through screens at close range. If you are shooting mechanicals or at farther distances I would recomend leaving out the shoot through screen. But I believe the key to pop ups are they have to be brushed in, i use for the areas I hunt in West Texas cedar(the cedar makes a great cover scent and stays green throughout most of the archery and rifle season)oak mesquite limbs and different grasses. When I am done there are only 1 or 2 windows that I can shoot out of and from outside you do not see much of the fabric of the blind. They do an excelent job of concealing scent and with the shoot through screens in place I have hunted with my 5 1/2 year old twin girls in the blind with me and believe me they can stay quiet but still, they don't know what still is and we have had deer within 5-8 yards of the blind directly down wind of us. What usually spooks them when the girls are with me is when they get into one of their snacks, opening up a candy wrapper or package of cheese crackers does not sound like anything in the woods is supposed to sound.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I prefer hunting out of tripods if the weather is not too harsh. But, due to the lack of a lot of winter foliage on our ranch, I have found myself in pop-ups more often than not this year.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

In East Tx I'm up in a tree as high as I can get. I normally set up at least 2 hang-on or ladder stands for differing winds and also have a climber, if I see the deer are doing something I didn't expect or my hangers are just a little out of range or position. I don't like doing a lot of moving of stands once the season starts. My hang-on and ladder stands are normally in place at least 2 weeks before the opener.

I've hunted Tripods when there are no trees for standard treestands. I've not done a lot of hunting form a blind as yet, but that might be changing with age. I can't sit those long hours without moving like I could when I was younger. In a blind I'll be more free to move around a little so I can stay in the stand longer.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

From my bar stool in my favorite bar.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/p-0028694417296a.shtml

There is a link below the pic to watch a video on the ease of set-up.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

For me it's tripods or ground w/ some type of natural cover! For some reason when bow hunting i can take a lot more wet,cold weather longer than when hunting with my rifle! No Tents so far , but it may come to that! Come on October


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

My favorite stands are a couple of 6' portable tripods I have. I can move them easily, and put them "into" or behind any handy brush or next to a tree. I also have a pop-up I use at times. 

I have a ladder stand or two, and a hang-on. Also, like Chunky, I've dug a pit or two, but prefer not to do the shoveling. Add some box blinds in place for rifle season, and I guess I have what my wife calls "too many" types of stands.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for all of your input.

I went to the Cabela's web site and also looked at the video.

It was interesting to read the comments from people who had used this blind: They either love it -- 5 stars or
They hated it -- 1 star

I will have to wait until I get my rotator culf repaired this spring and see if I can pull my bow back again. Then I will get serious about the pop-up ground blind.

blue.dog


----------

